# Give my your tired...



## mhambi (Jun 28, 2011)

... your poor, your rusted non-cats yearning to burn fire!  :lol:


*So the 'bottom-line' question is this:  Should I?*


Local-ish guy is selling this:







Which as it turns out is an early non cat VC Intrepid.  As it just so happens, I'm looking to put in a smallish stove.  Looks are a big factor, but it has to be a good heater too.  It'll be in the area there the fam spends most of the day (kitchen/dining and loft above same).  About 500 sqft (plus the loft, where the heat will naturally end up)  It will be used during the day, not the night, so super long burns aren't a concern.  I really like the looks of it and have a soft spot for reclaiming old, but usable things (just ask my son and the 1978 Yamaha DT175 we're working on).  I think it would be a great little stove for that area.

What say ye?  Would you?  What price point would tempt you?  Once it's de-rusted... would you go with basic black stove polish?  Are there really any good 'high heat' color treatments for the DIYer?  Anyone here 'color' their stove and would care to share pics?


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2011)

So far looks fine on the outside. Now try the damper bypass and make sure if works well (stops solidly in open and closed positions). And check for any warping on the inside. If all looks good, go for it.  Free would be a great price. But I would be tempted if it fell between $100-200. 

After vacuuming, blow out the inside passages well. Wire brush it down, wipe clean with alcohol, and paint with a good hi-temp paint.


----------



## Todd (Jun 29, 2011)

I always wanted to stick one of those in my old fireplace but could never find one. If the price is right I'd grab it.


----------



## fossil (Jun 29, 2011)

I really don't know much of anything about that stove except that it's pretty, and you referred to it as being "early".  Looks to me like a rear exit 8" flue, but can't be sure from the pics.  In any case, you might want to look at the back of the stove to find a manufacturer's information plate.  That plate should give an idea of the year of manufacture, required clearances to combustibles, as well as UL listing, and whether or not the stove is EPA certified (clean burning).  Don't know for sure about Utah, but here in Oregon it's illegal to sell, buy, or install a woodstove that's not EPA certified.  No permit = no inspection = no insurance coverage.  Just some things to consider/look into.  Maybe you've already got them all figured out, I dunno.  Whatever you do, do it safely.  Sure is a pretty stove.  Rick


----------



## mhambi (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks BeGreen for the input... and moving the thread to the right forum.

Fossil - Good points.  UT doesn't have any restrictions (at least in my county) regarding EPA certification.  This isn't a catalytic version, but does have secondary burn capability.  It should do ok.  I don't need a permit to install it, and a phone call clears it w/ my insurance.  (they ask a couple of questions about being installed per manufact specs/code etc and then I'm golden)

I've installed 2 other stoves (a Lopi Z42, and Englander 28-3500) and if anything, I tend to 'over-engineer' things when it comes to clearances/code reqs.  Since I live in a giant pile of firewood (log home) I'm extreeeeeemly careful w/ fire.  

So... any input from anyone on the color issue.  Do the 'stove paints' look reasonably nice?  Or am I better off w/ straight black?  Which color do you like?

Choices:

Black





Sapphire Blue





Midnight Green





Metallic Grey





Hanover Red


----------



## fossil (Jun 29, 2011)

That stove looks nice regardless of which dress she's wearing.  I know what color I'd pick for my home, but I'm not about to suggest one for your home...way too subjective and personal.  I'm sure you'll settle on a color that pleases you and "fits" where the stove is going to live.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2011)

Stove Brite and Thurmalox are good paints. Just be sure to paint it outside or in a very well ventilated area and wear an organic vapor mask. 

PS: It's a small stove with a 6" flue collar. The older VC stove and installation (4 model) manuals are posted in the wiki section. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Vermont_Castings_Older_Stove_Models/


----------



## mhambi (Jun 30, 2011)

>:-( 


Guy:  Sure, come up and get it on Thursday.  No, no one else has even called on it.  Yes I'll call you if someone else is interested.


Called before making the 1 1/2 hour trip (one way) to find out it was gone.  Now I'm all broke up about it.  I was excited about that little Intrepid.


Anyone have a 'parlor sized' non-cat stove just sitting around that they want to mail to me?   :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2011)

For future reference - do you know what the sale price was on that stove?


----------



## mhambi (Jun 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> For future reference - do you know what the sale price was on that stove?



Listed at 200obo.  He said it went for 160.  I would have done 175!  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2011)

mhambi said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know.  There was a day, not long ago that people would be demanding 4-600 bucks for that stove.


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2011)

mhambi said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, snooze you lose when a good deal is out there. Well, at least I know my quote was in the right range.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 1, 2011)

It would be easy to clean up the stove on the outside with some steel wool and then a fresh coat of stove paint. The question is how are the parts on the inside? Look for warped, cracked or deteriorated fireback and make sure all the controls work OK. That was a good stove.


----------

